# Trail of Tears - West Barnstable Conservation Center, MA - 7/29/09



## Greg (Jul 29, 2009)

Did some more exploring this morning. This place is huge! Found some gnar, some stuntry and miles of more fast, flowy, tight singletrack. One OTB crossing a log which resulted in a header. New helmet did its job.

Got a little lost but found my way back to 149 via the GPS. Intersections and twisty trails everywhere make for challenging navigation. Rode for 10 miles. This area really is awesome!

Now time for beer, 2 cheeseburgers, and a leftover quahog. then off to the beach with thte kids. tonight is lobster night! Got a 2 1/2 pounder on order! Life definitely is good!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh sure, post a TR after I post your pictures to the other thread...http://forums.alpinezone.com/60023-trail-tears-west-barnstable-ma-_-7-27-09-a.html#post445052

Looks like some cool stuntry.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh sure, post a TR after I post your pictures to the other thread...http://forums.alpinezone.com/60023-trail-tears-west-barnstable-ma-_-7-27-09-a.html#post445052



Well, that was Monday's TR, not today's....duh! :roll:

Seriously, thanks for posting up the pics!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

cool pictures!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2009)

Turned out to be exactly 10 miles:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=605

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=192&t=605&w=524,526,527&k=&h=


----------

